# another request for picture improvements



## darcisowers (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been trying to get a black background (without too much luck!!) using black plexi.  Man, that stuff holds onto dust like the devil.  and even worse is that it looks grey in my photos.  argh.

here is a sample photo "out of the camera"



then this one is after I used photoshop's "auto color".  This makes it much more black, but still grey - and not DEEP BLACK like I've seen so many folks do.


Can you offer tips and/or share more details of how you set up your photos?  perhaps a picture of your whole setup?  we made a tent, but I'm still not too happy with the lighting we have available, so I never use the tent.  

Thanks!
Darci


----------



## ProutyBoy (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like there is something light colored behind it.  Notice how the reflections of the cigar and box are dark.  Put something black right behind plexiglas as a backdrop so it will reflect the black.

See if that helps and let us know!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 17, 2010)

You should use something that won't reflect, like a piece of cloth.  Do you have something besides black plexiglass?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2010)

I have used a mirror tile on the bottom and a black upright behind it. black shows dust like no tomorrow. what are you using for a light source?


----------



## darcisowers (Aug 17, 2010)

Chris,  good idea.  I'll pick up a black poster board and try again.

Jeremy,  I specifically use the plexi so it will reflect the pen....

Michael, oooh - a mirror and black posterboard.... I'm on it.  since I hate our tent, I'm using the incandescent bathroom lights (brightest room in the house).


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2010)

While your at it pick up the Ge reveal bulbs that will help your white balance. I use two indoor flood bulbs in the cheap clamp on reflectors. BUt even in 60watt bulbs for the bathroom  it will help. The black background in my avatar is a piece of glossy Formica that is curved, hence the high lights on the sides.


----------



## BigguyZ (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree that a really black background would be nice, but what about accurate color for the Pen?  Isn't that most important?  Those two pictures show the pen very differently.  I'd look for the most accurate representation of that.  Especially if you're selling online.  I'd hate to have someone buy something that looked blue in one picture and turned out to be purple in real life (happened to me, but with a pen I donated for an auction).


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just remember, your camera is going to meter itself to 18% gray...if it is set for Auto.

What you can do is to let the camera do it's thing(during the 1/2push of the trigger){you need to note what the settings are}, then select the Shutter mode and force the camera to a faster shutter speed.

Example:
Camera meters f/11 - 1/15 - ISO 100(you'd get gray for the background)
Set the camera at f/11 - 1/90 - ISO 100(background will be darker)


Using a white background would be just the opposite.  You have to slow down the shutter to let more light in....



Scott (good luck) B


----------



## darcisowers (Aug 18, 2010)

got the black posterboard, and got a MUCH better picture!!! 

since I'm new to my husband's camera, it took me a while to figure out how to get into manual mode, so then I started messing with combinations of aperature and shutter speed to get the amount of light I wanted. 

Also, my first attempt today was too "straight on", and I was getting a line across my background between the plexi and the posterboard, so I hiked up the tripod, and shot a bit more down. :biggrin:

Now to get some endust to try to control the dust!! then I'll be HAPPY.  I also want to work on softening the edges and removing the scratches on my rest.   

Thanks for all the tips. This photo is without the new lightbulbs (because by the time I remembered to get them, I'd already gone downstairs at Target, and wasn't going back up... my little one was starving, so we had to GO!)


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, what a transition from the first two photos! Turned out way better!


----------



## David Keller (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice transformation and a nice looking pen.

My wife bought me a cheap photo tent/cube online that came with both white and black backgrounds(fabric).  I use them both, but the black does make for a striking contrast with some woods.  I would imagine that a yard or so of black velvet-like fabric could be had for very little money, and that would eliminate the reflection you're getting from the plexy...  If you want to get rid of the reflection.

Wow, what a nice looking pen!


----------



## toddlajoie (Aug 18, 2010)

Black velvet (or the fake variety) will give you a nice solid black, and if you want a shiny surface, just put a piece of frosted glass over it. Just know that that will drastically increase your dust issues...


----------



## Snorton20 (Aug 25, 2010)

darcisowers said:


> Now to get some endust to try to control the dust!! then I'll be HAPPY.  I also want to work on softening the edges and removing the scratches on my rest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34929


As far as the dust goes, Don't worry about it download Picasa 3 and use the retouch option, this will blend it out and you won't even notice. I have 5 cats and a dog and I have to do it with pet hair all the time.  To bad you can't do this option in real life instead of a vacuum.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 26, 2010)

First, if you are using manual mode, you are going to want to use a stop of f/16 or higher. But be warned, the smaller the aperture, the longer the shutter speed. So, you will need a tripod. 

And, as far as black acrylic sheets. Grab yourself a bottle of Novus #1 Plastic clean & shine and a lint free cloth. It cleans the acrylic right up and breaks the static cling. No more dust problems.


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2010)

Use Black Acrylic, wipe down the plez with a chamois dampened with water. It will romove the static. We use it in the sign industry on Acrylic and polycarbonate just before applying Vinyl copy or spraying translucent acrylic paint. Photo taken with a Canon ZSi on full auto, 3- 6500 deg C/F in reflector. camera on tripod and using 10sec self timer


----------

